# UPDATE NEEDED: Semi-Annual Unofficial shark Tourney & Campout May 24th,25th, & 26th



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

*UPDATE NEEDED: Semi-Annual Unofficial shark Tourney & Campout May 24th,25th, & 26th*

Does anyone know how many teams are signed up? Also, I need to get my teams entry fee to ClayDoh but haven't been able to get in contact with him. Anyone else having trouble getting signed up?


----------

